# Phyllovates chloropheae



## leviatan (Nov 3, 2009)

_Phyllovates chloropheae_













Comparision to adult female Gongylus









Thanks Becky! I really like this species


----------



## Rick (Nov 3, 2009)

Great pics. They are a nice species.


----------



## beckyl92 (Nov 3, 2009)

wow  nice. i have 5 sub/pre subs. i only have 1 male though  do you have any males i could buy/trade by any chance?


----------



## leviatan (Nov 3, 2009)

BeckyL said:


> wow  nice. i have 5 sub/pre subs. i only have 1 male though  do you have any males i could buy/trade by any chance?


I have 3.4 so I don't have free males at this momment - sorry


----------



## sbugir (Nov 3, 2009)

Very cool.


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 3, 2009)

Nice pics, and I'm glad you're enjoying them, Damian!  I think they're a really cool species also. Hey, I even have some L2 nymphs for sale right now too! (sorry, couldn't help it!)


----------



## leviatan (Nov 4, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Nice pics, and I'm glad you're enjoying them, Damian!  I think they're a really cool species also. Hey, I even have some L2 nymphs for sale right now too! (sorry, couldn't help it!)


Becky, could you tell me some about mating? They are agressive to other sex? I talked once with Kruszakus and he told me that adult Phyllovates are really agressive and hard to mate. What is your opinnion?


----------



## leviatan (Nov 13, 2009)

Female





Male





Both - no mate so fare


----------



## ABbuggin (Nov 13, 2009)

I wish you good luck. My female ate my only male. &gt;_&lt;

(if anybody has one let me know!)


----------



## leviatan (Nov 13, 2009)

ABbuggin said:


> I wish you good luck. My female ate my only male. &gt;_&gt;


Weard, this couple stay together for 2 days, I have never seen any sings of agressive so far.


----------



## ABbuggin (Nov 14, 2009)

leviatan said:


> Weard, this couple stay together for 2 days, I have never seen any sings of agressive so far.


I had my pair together for about a week. Never saw any aggression until the male mounted. She decided off with his head! :lol:


----------

